# Barefoot Condominiums, South Dakota



## DianneL (May 29, 2011)

We have an upcoming reservation (RCI trade) for Barefoot Condominiums in Lead, SD.  Our info from RCI is for a 2 bedroom/loft unit, Unit No. C-22.  I note only some units have AC and I am sure it will be hot in July.  Does anyone know if this unit has AC?  Also, from reading the reviews on TUG and also on RCI, I note some buildings are older and seem to need attention, while other buildings are newer.  Is C-22 in one of the older buildings, or did we get lucky and get one of the newer buildings?  Do any of the units have laundry facilities in the condo?   The RCI directory states laundry facilities are on site only.  Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2011)

http://www.barefootresort.com/rates/index.html

*Summit View (phase 1) (Building B or C / 2 or 3) *Two bedroom: (Building B or C / 2 or 3) These fully furnished two-bedroom condominiums have a cozy 1 level design. The full bath features a private sauna. The first bedroom will have a queen size bed while the second bedroom also has 1 queen bed. The full kitchen has dishes, glassware, cookware and many small appliances including irons, blenders and crock-pots. In the living area you will find a queen sofa sleeper, TV, VCR, traditional wood fireplace with sliding glass doors for entrance on to a private balcony with a beautiful view. (792 square feet) 


Looks like C is in the older section.  Hope you have AC or a nice cool summer.


----------



## retailman (May 30, 2011)

*Barefoot condos*

You need to find out for sure. Wr were there in August one year and it was
hot. We had fan but only stired the heat up.


----------



## rapmarks (May 30, 2011)

we traded in 2008 had a two bedroom with loft, had no AC and was very warm, I cannot remember name of building but it was the one right in the parking lot by the registration building. it was not a very nice unit either. I have a feeling it is the same unit you have, as we were at the summit, or highest point of the resort and i don't think the other building had a loft.
laundry room was in back of registration building, i think we used the machines aftr housekeeping went home for the day.


----------



## retailman (May 30, 2011)

*Barefoot condo*

The unit I was in was a 3 bedroom with one bedroom upstairs. We were not
there much in the days, but the nights were brutal.


----------



## rapmarks (May 30, 2011)

retailman, was the third bedroom a loft, open to the downstairs,with only one window that opened and a series of windows that let the sun in early in am?


----------



## retailman (May 31, 2011)

*barefoot Condo*

Yes it was.


----------



## DianneL (May 31, 2011)

*No A/c*

Thanks for all the responses.  I called Barefoot Condos and they confirmed that the unit in which they are placing us (C-22) does not have A/c.  She did say they were at the top of the mountain and it isn't ususally a problem.  I do believe in July it will be hot, but we will be there only at night.  Hopefully the weather in July will be a little cooler than normal.  Looking forward to the trip anyway.  I have read all the review and made notes of the things others have done in the area.  TUG is a wealth of info.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 1, 2011)

Please check back with us when you return. I really want to go there. Take pics!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!  shaggy


----------



## susieq (Jun 1, 2011)

DianneL,

We were there a few years back ~ one of the most wonderful vacations yet!!  I think we were originally assigned to one of the units in the same building you spoke of. (I almost always go for a 2 bedroom - even though it's just DH & me - the 2 bedroom has great bargaining power.) I had contacted the resort before we went, (probably the earlier the better), and told them we both had severe allergies - and really needed the air. There was no problem - they moved us to the other building.  They put us in a 1 bedroom unit - which was just fine for us - you never said how many were in your party - so this may not be an option.  Can't hurt to try though, you never know.  We were there in mid-August, and it was *HOT.* One other thing I wanted to mention to you - the staff was just super!  We had flown into Rapid City from the East Coast, and then drove out.  We had been essentially up and on the move for 12 hours.  When we arrived at 2 PM, (and check-in was at 4), they verified that our unit was ready, and allowed us to check-in early.  It's such a beautiful area, you can't help but have a wonderful time!! Enjoy!! 

Sue


----------



## DianneL (Jun 8, 2011)

*Good Idea*

Sue, that was a good suggestion.  I did give it a try.  I stated we were in a two-bedroom without a/c and said we would be willing to take a one-bedroom as long as it had a/c.  I also mentioned our allergies.  However, as of this time they don't have a unit with a/c into which they could place us.  The lady I spoke with was very nice and suggested I check back with her.  It is just my husband and me on this trip so a one-bedroom would be ok.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 18, 2011)

*Back in Tennessee*

We are just back from Barefoot Condos.  We had a great trip.  The area is great and so beautiful.  We were in Unit No. 322 in the Summit View building.  It is not air conditioned but they have a large stand fan in the living area and also one in the loft.  Because the weather was mild to cool when we were there, no a/c was not an issue.  I will write a review when I have an opportunity.


----------



## susieq (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad you liked it!!  Did I lie???  ..Such a wonderful area, you can't help but have a great time! ​


----------

